# RING OF HONOR ANNOUNCES SALE TO SINCLAIR BROADCAST GROUP



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It's about time this had it's own thread.



Cary's latest FB post said:


> Ring of Honor is in Chitown.....we thank you all for all your support over the years and I can see the promised land.......see ya tommorow


Go on then, boys and girls, place your bets...


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Cary, with the help of some new and very wealthy investors, has bought out Kurt Angle's contract.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Cary is getting married to his gay lover.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

BalooUpoo said:


> Cary is getting married to his gay lover.


nah, he's not Vince McMahon.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

BalooUpoo said:


> Cary is getting married to his gay lover.


Just so you know, this is one major announcement that Russo _isn't_ booking.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Whatever it is, I'm ready to freak out. Soooo pumped.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Has to be either weekly tv on a cable network or a ippv/show deal from an internet network. Don't think Cary would be pumping this up if he got bought out by someone or they were shutting down. And I hope he's not making all this fuss just for an HDNet special in New York or Philly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Gotta be a new tv deal. Which is why I think Cabana mentioned Daniels' TV title so heavily in the newswire and which is why I think this rematch was made.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I am incredibly excited to see what this is. I'm confident I won't be disappointed.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

It's TV...it's got to be TV.


----------



## lielie (Dec 10, 2009)

From PWInsider Elite:

Sources tell us that the big surprise that ROH has in store is, in fact, the first ever wrestling show performed on the Moon! Many ROH wrestlers are excited about this, especially Jay Briscoe who wants to, and I quote, "Bleed all over space and stuff".

Currently the roster is working on how to make the signature ROH dives to the floor while actually hitting the floor. We have also heard rumors that Davey Richards will not, for the first time in 2 years, use the "Best in the World" term. Instead, he coined a new special term just for the event, which is "Best in the World and its Moon". Several other wrestlers, namely Roderick Strong and Christopher Daniels, are already preparing to also use this phrase for the next couple of videowires.

Due to the fairly expensive cost of travel tickets will have a 7$ discount.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm both excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Am I the only one who wouldn't care about them getting TV back for purely selfish reasons?

Personally I think the DVD shows have been much stronger since they stopped the TV tapings. Obviously it'll be good for their business and give them more exposure so I do hope they can get that to help them grow and hopefully finance them better but yeah I can't say I'd care too much about them getting a new TV deal.

Personally the way they've been hyping I think it's something other than a TV deal as they've done the TV thing before and they seem to be hyping as it something more revolutionary that will change the company like it hasn't been before. I'm thinking possibly a talent exchange with someone, possibly NOAH given the desperate state that they are in and Delirious has strong connections with NOAH's office. Could also be some big name coming in, maybe someone walking out on TNA to join them. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Am I the only one who wouldn't care about them getting TV back for purely selfish reasons?*


Nope. Depending on the channel, I may not even to be able to see it if it is a new TV deal. So yeah, not entirely worried about tv.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah TV doesn't matter to me either unless there going to release it regularly on DVD...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

lielie said:


> From PWInsider Elite:
> 
> Sources tell us that the big surprise that ROH has in store is, in fact, the first ever wrestling show performed on the Moon! Many ROH wrestlers are excited about this,* especially Jay Briscoe who wants to, and I quote, "Bleed all over space and stuff".*
> 
> ...


Space can't hold Jay Briscoe!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Well, when the hell are we going to find out?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

xerxesXXI said:


> Well, when the hell are we going to find out?


*ROH will also be making a major announcement from a business standpoint regarding a deal that has been signed at 4 p.m. Eastern tomorrow aftrenoon.*


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you feel that excitement, that anticipation building? That's something other wrestling companies have not been able to do for years. This is why Ring of Honor is the best wrestling promotion in North America. The fans are still real to ROH.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TelkEvolon said:


> *ROH will also be making a major announcement from a business standpoint regarding a deal that has been signed at 4 p.m. Eastern tomorrow aftrenoon.*


I hope that news was posted yesterday, seeing as it says "tomorrow afternoon". For a second I had a horrible feeling the announcement would actually be tomorrow.

Do you know that feeling when you can't wait for something and time's going by really slowly?

That's the feeling I've got right now. I'm sure I won't be disappointed.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

I would honestly laugh if it's something like "We're joining forces with TNA" LOL,

nah but I'm honestly really excited to hear what the announcement is.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Thought this was going to be announced before Sunday.

Oh well, some cool stuff happening tomorrow with the Bulls-Heat and the ROH announcement.

I'll just watch the Dirk-Durantula battle tonight.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> Thought this was going to be announced before Sunday.
> 
> Oh well, some cool stuff happening tomorrow with the Bulls-Heat and the ROH announcement.
> 
> I'll just watch the Dirk-Durantula battle tonight.


The announcement is today. The Wrestling Observer article was posted last night.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Am I the only one who wouldn't care about them getting TV back for purely selfish reasons? *


No. I'd say that a lot of the long-time ROH purists have reservations about the product changing for TV. 

Much like you, I really don't need weekly TV to follow ROH and, being in the UK, we're disenfranchised anyway.

On the other hand, if ROH did get a major TV deal, it would be a good thing for the wrestling business and, selfishly, our DVD collections would quadruple in value.

IMO it's not a necessity for ROH but it would still be a really nice bonus.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

I would be fine with ROH having TV as long as it doesn't screw up the continuity and drag feuds out unnecessarily like the HDNet show did.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

What channel though? If they got on TruTV that would be amazing.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Gabe's back in charge of creative.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

TV? It would be good for ROH money wise and to be in the spot light, but I hope the product doesn't change.
I probably wouldn't get it on TV here but I can always download the shows.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

im really excited about hearing what the announcement will be, my guess is tv, hopefully its they are taking over tna's time slot, because that would be great, but either way i am sure i won't be disappointed


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

So if the announcement is at 4PM eastern, am I right in saying that's in just under three hours?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Shock said:


> So if the announcement is at 4PM eastern, am I right in saying that's in just under three hours?


9pm English.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

I have to laugh at all you old school ROHbots. I'm happy that you've all enjoyed the DVDs for so long, but this company is better than that and needs to be seen by the entire world. We need real professional wrestling on American television. If it is a television deal, I hope the show is something we can all embrace. 

I don't see how a talent exchange with any company would garner this much hype and attention. I don't see how sending ROH talent overseas on a consistent basis would be a positive thing no matter what the company gets in return.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

If its talent exchange I'll be pissed. I don't care to watch some no-names from Japan.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Rumor is talent was told to dress for a business meeting. If true, I figure someone or someone's of importance will be there.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

peachchaos said:


> I have to laugh at all you old school ROHbots. I'm happy that you've all enjoyed the DVDs for so long, but this company is better than that and needs to be seen by the entire world. * We need real professional wrestling on American television.* If it is a television deal, I hope the show is something we can all embrace.
> 
> I don't see how a talent exchange with any company would garner this much hype and attention. I don't see how sending ROH talent overseas on a consistent basis would be a positive thing no matter what the company gets in return.


Yeah, _we_ need that but do network execs and corporate investors need that? Not on the evidence of anything that's been on TV in recent years. Plus, America isn't the world btw.

Anyway, might as well post some shit that people on here might not have seen.



PWI (yesterday) said:


> In regard to a number of rumors and emails we've received surrounding Ring of Honor in the last week stemming from the company not announcing return dates in different markets, here is where things stand:
> 
> *No, the company is not closing down or going out of business.
> 
> ...


Apparently, Cary has also said that no-one online has guessed it right yet.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Mastodon (May 20, 2009)

As a wrestling fan, Im always uneasy about these "surprises" or "big announcements". From of business standpoint maybe its a big investor?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm gonna get home from work tonight and this thread will be at like 36 pages. Haha


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

If it is a TV deal, I sincerely hope it's with a stronger network than HDNet. ESPN, Spike and the like seem way too big and unlikely to bring them in, but if it was to help their business, they'd really need a significant network. The only two ways to make the venture viable are to get so much exposure that house shows see significant attendance increases, or the network picks up large amounts of their overall operating costs.

I still doubt the HDNet show did much for their iPPV's. I'd sooner believe people downloading those shows bought the iPPV than people actually watching the channel did. I can't prove it, but if it was true then a Youtube channel could be just as useful to them.

Depending on the company, a talent exchange could actually rule. I doubt they'd all be asked to dress up nicely for a wrestling talent exchange, though, unless it was something like NJPW coming out for a photo op, and if their press was involved you'd think that sort of thing would leak by now.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Obviously its a return to the UK.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Apparently, Cary has also said that no-one online has guessed it right yet.


*I love the idea of Cary watching over the entire internet to see what people post online regarding his announcement.

I kinda feel bad for them because unless it's insanely huge and impactful then it's got gonna feel flat with all the hype around it.*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm at the stage where I'm fearing the announcement will be a letdown.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I fear that this 'huge announcement' is that ROH have bought/merged with SHIMMER.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

Jon Staley said:


> I fear that this 'huge announcement' is that ROH have bought/merged with SHIMMER.


I'm hoping it's that they merged with TNA lmfao, but then again, I'm dreaming.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Jon Staley said:


> I fear that this 'huge announcement' is that ROH have bought/merged with SHIMMER.


Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong, but SHIMMER already is owned by ROH, right?


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

erikstans07 said:


> Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong, but SHIMMER already is owned by ROH, right?


Nope it's not. Dave Prazak and Allison Danger own it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

erikstans07 said:


> Anyone can correct me if I'm wrong, but SHIMMER already is owned by ROH, right?


Dave Prazak who commentates for them owns it I think, hence they they sometimes appear on ROH.

EDIT - Uh, it's gone 9pm UK time...


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

RING OF HONOR ANNOUNCES SALE TO SINCLAIR BROADCAST GROUP

Share

BRISTOL, PA. (MAY 21, 2011)–Ring of Honor Wrestling owner, Cary Silkin, announced today the sale of the promotion to Sinclair Broadcast Group, Inc., one of the largest television broadcasters in the country and which owns and operates, programs, or provides sales services to 58 television stations in 35 markets across the United States.

ROH, currently the third largest wrestling promotion in the country, just celebrated its ninth anniversary, and Mr. Silkin is excited about taking the next step towards increasing the company’s visibility and expanding its operations.

“We have been waiting for and working for this opportunity for quite some time”, he said, “and of our 9 years in business, there has been no better roster of wrestlers than this one to expose the ROH product to the masses. With Sinclair’s resources and many avenues of distribution, we believe many new fans around the world will be as captivated as those who have followed Ring of Honor over the years.”

The month of September will see the debut of the new Ring of Honor television program which will be syndicated across the Sinclair network of stations, and with it, ROH will become the only wrestling promotion in the United States with a major, multi-market presence on broadcast TV. But if you don’t live in a market with a Sinclair station, fear not, says Mr. Silkin. “Through our revamped website we will be able to make the TV show available to anyone in the world with internet access.”

Sinclair officials are enthused about the project as well.

“We are very excited about this acquisition,” commented Steve Marks, COO of Sinclair’s Television Group. “Television and professional wrestling have a long history of successful partnerships and driving viewership. Unfortunately, the broadcast networks have not protected that relationship, allowing professional wrestling to migrate to cable network distribution. We believe that the powerful promotional platform that our TV stations provide, coupled with our 22% share of the U.S. TV households, will allow ROH to achieve name brand recognition and grow its share of the wrestling market. When you consider the makeup of our station mix and the number of CW, MYTV and FOX affiliates we operate, this is a perfect fit for our viewer demographics.” Mr. Marks also noted, “Longer-term, we can envision syndicating ROH wrestling to broadcasters in markets where Sinclair does not have a presence, and even internationally.”

Mr. Silkin assures the ROH fans worldwide that they will be seeing the same exciting, hard-hitting style of pro wrestling that they have become accustomed to. “We have established the name Ring of Honor as synonymous with the best in-ring action in the sport. The only thing that will change is that it will now be easier for fans around the world to follow. Our visibility will increase greatly–our production will be upgraded–but the work ethic of our incredible talent roster and our athletic style of wrestling will remain the same. This is what our fans have told us they want, and we will continue to give it to them.”

The current front office staff, including Cary Silkin, Syd Eick, and Ross Abrams, will remain with ROH going forward. Hunter Johnston, a favorite of ROH fans for years as the masked grappler Delirious, will still handle matchmaking, Jim Cornette will remain as executive producer, and other familiar faces like ring announcer Bobby Cruise and senior referee Todd Sinclair will be in place.”

Additionally, longtime wrestling broadcaster Kevin Kelly, already the voice of ROH internet pay-per-views, will assume the TV play-by-play chair this fall. Veteran NWA and WCW promoter Gary Juster will come aboard to be in charge of live event operations, which are planned to continue in current ROH markets as well as expanding into new locations concurrent with the increased TV exposure.

Mr. Cornette, who along with Mr. Johnston, will be in charge of talent and matchmaking, sees this as a new beginning for pro wrestling. “This is not old-school wrestling, and it’s not sports entertainment,” said Mr. Cornette. “This is wrestling for the 21st century, a new style developed by fresh, young stars that incorporates wrestling, mixed martial arts and high-flying, high-risk action with unique personalities, and it’s showcased by a sports-based presentation completely different from any other product out there. In my 30 years in the sport, it’s the most exciting live-event wrestling experience I’ve seen, and I’m thrilled to help bring it to broadcast TV.”

A major press conference, open to wrestling press and mainstream media alike, is being planned for Baltimore on Friday, June 24th. This event will feature a number of the ROH staff and wrestlers both announcing news about ROH’s future and answering questions. The media event will be presided over by new ROH COO, Joe Koff. Mr. Koff, a longtime Sinclair executive with an extensive background in TV sales and management, also has experience in pro wrestling television production and syndication. Most visible of his projects may have been the first-ever live, prime time syndicated pro wrestling events, the Battle of the Belts, which aired from 1985 to 1987. These Championship Wrestling from Florida-based cards were broadcast live to a syndicated network of stations and may be best-remembered for the classic Ric Flair vs. Barry Windham NWA World Title contest from St. Petersburg.

The press event will kick off a weekend which includes ROH’s next internet pay-per-view event, “Best In The World 2011,” live from the Hammerstein Ballroom in New York City on Sunday, June 26th at 4PM EST. In addition to all the top stars on the ROH roster, this event will feature the return of some favorite stars from Ring of Honor’s past, and can be ordered by anyone in the world with internet access through Gofightlive.tv for only $14.95. More information about Ring of Honor can be obtained through their website, www.rohwrestling.com.


----------



## UltraPanda Black (Jan 17, 2011)

Pretty sweet. Won't have to do so much Torre...Downloa... I'll be able to watch ROH from their website. =)


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Cferrin (Dec 19, 2010)

> The company has been purchased by Sinclair Broadcast Group. I am told a press release will be issued shortly


Pwinsider.com


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

WRESTLING MATTERS...AGAIN


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

At first I thought it was a gag on Todd Sinclair.

What stations does Sinclair own and/or run? Any familiar call letters?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Personally I don't care but it sounds like they're really moving in the right direction now with this news. Making the show accessible via their site is a really good idea too.

How accessible will the new show be now?*


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

If I can watch it I will and hopefully this is a step towards them being #2.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I honestly didn't have the sale of the company on my list of big possibilities, but this is great news and it sounds like it will be a big step forward for ROH.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

This is good.........but why is it different than HdNet, exactly? I still forsee the wrestling quality dropping quite a bit. Sure, Cary says its not, but he said that about HDNet, too. 

I just think these couple of months where ROH has made every show a big deal with good, long, matches is about to end. 

Good for the company though, or whatever, I guess.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> The press event will kick off a weekend which includes ROH’s next internet pay-per-view event, “Best In The World 2011,” live from the Hammerstein Ballroom in New York City on Sunday, June 26th at 4PM EST. In addition to all the top stars on the ROH roster, *this event will feature the return of some favorite stars from Ring of Honor’s past*, and can be ordered by anyone in the world with internet access through Gofightlive.tv for only $14.95. More information about Ring of Honor can be obtained through their website, www.rohwrestling.com.


*Must have totally skipped over that the first time I read it but hot damn I'm excited to see what they pull out for that show now. This and the show name almost certainly hints at a KENTA return you would have thought.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> The Sinclair Broadcast Group (SBG) is the operator of the largest number of local television stations in the United States with a total of 57 stations across the country in 35 primarily small and medium markets, many of which are located in the South and the Midwest. Broadcasts by SBG stations can be received by 24 percent of American households. The company is based in Hunt Valley, Maryland. On May 21, 2011 it was announced that Sinclair Broadcasting Group had purchased the *Ring of Honor* professional wrestling company.


From Wiki


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone huge needs to make a debut or return on the first episode.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The fact that it sounds like Cary, Delirious and Co.'s jobs are secure is promising.

This is pretty massive upside down flip btw. From no TV to being owned by a TV company.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha, it's already on Sinclair's Wikipedia page. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinclair_Broadcast_Group


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Must have totally skipped over that the first time I read it but hot damn I'm excited to see what they pull out for that show now. This and the show name almost certainly hints at a KENTA return you would have thought.*


Thought Noah had a show on that day?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

deleted.

(this is why we don't read the whole press release before posting it)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Must have totally skipped over that the first time I read it but hot damn I'm excited to see what they pull out for that show now. This and the show name almost certainly hints at a KENTA return you would have thought.*


I did the same up until a minute ago. Would love it if KENTA returned.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Must have totally skipped over that the first time I read it but hot damn I'm excited to see what they pull out for that show now. This and the show name almost certainly hints at a KENTA return you would have thought.*


They must have edited it in - I missed it too.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd think Jay Lethal would be more likely.

Or Low Ki. Pleeeeease Low Ki!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

loltna


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

This is awesome news and now I find out that I have a Sinclair affilated station cant wait for September to see how this is gonna go cant wait
\


----------



## larreelarr (Oct 23, 2006)

I think the bigger news is that Ring of Honor is still in business. Who knew?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*NOAH have a big Korakuen Hall show on that date so yeah there wont be any NOAH talent returning.*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

IT'S SO BEAUTIFULL!!!...HOLD ME.......


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Very excited to hear this. 24% of households is a big number, and it's good to hear Silkin is staying. Oh, and I trust Mr. Koff.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Sinclair are a bunch of creepy right-wing propagandists. I'll try not to let that impact my enjoyment of ROH.

Also, they were over a billion dollars in debt as of a couple years ago. Not sure this is super great for ROH.

Regardless, though, ROH on TV could be good if they don't fuck up the continuity like the HDNet show did.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> loltna


These guys own CW, Fox, NBC etc? goddamn. Can't wait to see this new era of ROH.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

jawbreaker said:


> Regardless, though, ROH on TV could be good if they don't fuck up the continuity *and match quality* like the HDNet show did.


Fixed.



optikk sucks said:


> These guys own CW, Fox, NBC etc? goddamn. Can't wait to see this new era of ROH.


They broadcast their programming: they don't own them. I am going to choose not to ridicule you.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The HDNet show had some super enjoyable TV matches which were shorter than the live show matches but just as good. I dont think the quality of the DVD shows dropping was largely down to the TV. It came at a transition time for them and I doubt the DVD shows would have been significantly better if they didn't have TV tapings to do as well.*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

List of Stations said:


> City of license/Market Station ******
> Channel Display
> Channel Owned Since Affiliation
> St. Petersburg - Tampa WTTA 3 38 38 1999(?) MyNetworkTV
> ...


Plus, the live, international, online broadcasts ofc.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I forgot SCOH was tonight for a second.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*lol I was just thinking the same thought.

Would have more sensible for Carey to announce this either yesterday or tomorrow but whatever. *


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd assume that there would be a larger coverage compared to HDNet? Good for them. They might be able to reach out there, get syndicated on TV, and see what happens next.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait, so what station will it be on officially? its not broadcast on a nationwide channel?


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *The HDNet show had some super enjoyable TV matches which were shorter than the live show matches but just as good. I dont think the quality of the DVD shows dropping was largely down to the TV. It came at a transition time for them and I doubt the DVD shows would have been significantly better if they didn't have TV tapings to do as well.*


First off, I know you're talking about the main events, but lets look at match quality average overall. All the squashes, or the six minute 'competitive' matches were ridiculous. 

As for the shorter matches being just as good as their button show matches....maybe that's true for THAT era, but considering they were shoving live shows under the bus at that point, thats not really saying much. My point was that your average match at any point on the card, but especially in the main event took a big dive when the HDNet show started. 

I understand that you're saying it had nothing to do with having TV, but it's hard not to believe that the shows didn't just take a backseat because of their belief that no one was seeing it. So I guess I DO think that the average show would have had better matches without TV only because of the evidence. They had good matches, then TV started and the good matches dropped significantly, then they lost TV and the matches got better. 

Finally I want to point out that while more time doesn't TECHNICALLY mean a better match, but its gives a match a better chance of being great. The fact that Wolves vs. Bucks was 8 minutes was a sham.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> I'd assume that there would be a larger coverage compared to HDNet? Good for them. They might be able to reach out there, get syndicated on TV, and see what happens next.


HDNet had a maximum reach of about 400k people IIRC. Someone might want to Google that to check.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Does anyone know how accessible they are compared to Spike?*


----------



## JUSTINIRS (Sep 18, 2006)

-


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Does anyone know how accessible they are compared to Spike?*


Spike is far more accessible. Spike is in every state in the US and Sinclair seems to be mainly east coast.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So the question is if they were SOLD to this company, how can they hope to get on a national network?


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

This is a big deal, but not for me. They don't broadcast on the west coast at all except for Vegas. Oh well, I'll just watch online.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> So the question is if they were SOLD to this company, how can they hope to get on a national network?


This company gets swallowed up by a bigger fish, maybe. Dunno...



JUSTINIRS said:


> This has me marking out on so many levels.
> Glad to see the company come this far.
> 
> Question is, which night will it be on?


It's supposedly gonna be Saturdays. I'll edit in the exact times. They're out there.

_EDIT:_



PWInsider said:


> Sinclair Broadcasting Group, which has purchased 100% ownership of Ring of Honor, has television stations in a number of markets, covering about 22% of the country. Not every Sinclair station will be carrying ROH so a full station lineup is not available.
> 
> The plan is to air shows, depending on the market, on Saturday nights from 9-10 p.m. or 10-11 p.m. They will be tapings in a similar fashion to what was done for HDNet, with one taping per month, but with improved production.
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nervosa said:


> First off, I know you're talking about the main events, but lets look at match quality average overall. All the squashes, or the six minute 'competitive' matches were ridiculous.
> 
> As for the shorter matches being just as good as their button show matches....maybe that's true for THAT era, but considering they were shoving live shows under the bus at that point, thats not really saying much. My point was that your average match at any point on the card, but especially in the main event took a big dive when the HDNet show started.
> 
> ...


*The layout was perfectly fine for a 45 minute TV show. They had 1 main event per week to show that they were focused on wrestling and then the rest of the show was dedicated to building the characters and wrestlers up so that the new casual viewers that the TV show attracted would be more inclined to buy the DVDs. Squashes are often better at making the viewer want to see more of that wrestler, than that that guy having 10 minute competitive matches are, for a new viewer at least.

They had changes to who was booking as well during these two eras that you're bringing up which are obviously gonna affect what the DVD shows are like and how they are layed out.

Having DVD shows with 3 or 4 **** matches per show is great but it limits your fan base and potential for growth and most importantly how much revenue you can make off your product. Having the best quality wrestling in the world on your show is great but it's irrelevant if only a small chunk of your market audience is aware of it. The TV show was all about making viewers more aware of what ROH was and to try to boost sales of the DVDs. Granted that would have worked better if the DVD shows were up to the quality that they were in the 05-07 era but that was a rough patch for them, largely due to it being an era of high change.

I really don't see the argument for the HDNet show hurting the overall product.*


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait, Sinclair owns SHOWS too, right? like ROH. so that means it coould still be AIRED on national stations by FOX or something right? Because they play sinclair shows?


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

I only just started watching ROH this year, but I love the DVDs I bought (Manhattam Mayhem 4 and Final Battle 09)


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

The plan is to air shows, depending on the market, on Saturday nights from 9-10 p.m. or 10-11 p.m. They will be tapings in a similar fashion to what was done for HDNet, with one taping per month, but with improved production.

Either way, they should try and do TV tapings in their strong areas instead of using the ECW Arena all the time. It's like TNA and the Cast Members down in Orlando, except ROH tried to sell tickets to the tapings, but had to resort to papering most of the time.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

PauseMenuNotWanted said:


> The plan is to air shows, depending on the market, on Saturday nights from 9-10 p.m. or 10-11 p.m. They will be tapings in a similar fashion to what was done for HDNet, with one taping per month, but with improved production.
> 
> Either way, they should try and do TV tapings in their strong areas instead of using the ECW Arena all the time. It's like TNA and the Cast Members down in Orlando, except ROH tried to sell tickets to the tapings, but had to resort to papering most of the time.


Where did you read that?


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

https://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/20709/


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

well crap, this likely means they'll put less effort into the TV product. i want them to foccus on that area and use it to promote IPPVs over the net. that way they can eventually eclipse tna. they can't become the number two if they dont treat TV like a big deal in ADITIION to the live shows!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Saturday is the best possible day to air the show. Isn't any other wrestling on that night and it's a decent night for TV ratings unlike a Friday for example. Only problem may be if they go up against UFC shows but if what Carey said was true that it'd be available on their site then it isn't really a problem. Free viewing to an unlimited market would be awesome for them as long as the video quality was good enough and that may be a downfall for them. They should make it available to download off their site to but that might be stretching it for an Indy company.

Taping once per month sounds better as far as continuity goes. Taping 6 weeks at once was horrendous. *


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm hoping the owners bring in some new writers for the TV show.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

You guys think if this helps ROH get noticed, paul Heyman may.........Ah. i know, but look, he CONSIDERED it with TNA, and with ROH being a better ran promotion, maybe he'd like to promote it on his own merit like he does UFC?


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *The layout was perfectly fine for a 45 minute TV show. They had 1 main event per week to show that they were focused on wrestling and then the rest of the show was dedicated to building the characters and wrestlers up so that the new casual viewers that the TV show attracted would be more inclined to buy the DVDs. Squashes are often better at making the viewer want to see more of that wrestler, than that that guy having 10 minute competitive matches are, for a new viewer at least.
> 
> They had changes to who was booking as well during these two eras that you're bringing up which are obviously gonna affect what the DVD shows are like and how they are layed out.
> 
> ...


It just comes back to how you judge a product: its ability to make money or its actual qaulity. I know its a business, but I never chose to watch ROH to watch it make money: I watched it because it was good... and I MISSED 'good.' 

I actually don't disagree with anything you have said. It was probably the best they could do with a 45 minute show...but my opinion is that an ROH product should never be 45 minutes at all, unless its one match. (lol) Yes, the change in booker changed the qaulity...but the change in TV unquestionably did that, too. You say the TV show was to bring in viewers, and that was somehow worth bringing down the wrestling quality to fit into those regulations. This is where we disagree.

I liked ROH when they said 'we don't care what is succeeding: we WILL have the best product possible, even if the ONLY WAY we see success is the business itself changing.' Top me, putting out a mediocre product just for exposure defeats ROH's purpose in the first place, in that wrestling fans can find a mediocre product anywhere on TV. ROH is for those SICK of mediocre wrestling, so why would a TV show of mediocre wrestling keep them?

Another point you brought up was that one purpose of the show was to boost DVD sales. I'm not sure that is actually true, but if it is, it certainly failed big time. All we have heard lately is that DVD sales dwindled during the HDNet period. In my opinion, live shows and DVDs were being phased out entirely, because in the view of ROH, it wasn't bringing exposure. When they lost the show, they obviously had to change that outlook. 

So I guess its just the same question I have asked since they got rid of Gabe....Is exposure worth bringing down the quality? For me, HdNet proved that the resounding answer is no, and I don't see the show as anything but a failure for the overall product as a whole. For me, ROH has yet to improve their exposure in ANY WAY by bringing down the quality of their matches, and HDNet is the biggest example of this.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Saturday is the best possible day to air the show. Isn't any other wrestling on that night and it's a decent night for TV ratings unlike a Friday for example. Only problem may be if they go up against UFC shows but if what Carey said was true that it'd be available on their site then it isn't really a problem. Free viewing to an unlimited market would be awesome for them as long as the video quality was good enough and that may be a downfall for them. They should make it available to download off their site to but that might be stretching it for an Indy company.
> 
> Taping once per month sounds better as far as continuity goes. Taping 6 weeks at once was horrendous. *


They're not an indy company any more.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *The layout was perfectly fine for a 45 minute TV show. They had 1 main event per week to show that they were focused on wrestling and then the rest of the show was dedicated to building the characters and wrestlers up so that the new casual viewers that the TV show attracted would be more inclined to buy the DVDs. Squashes are often better at making the viewer want to see more of that wrestler, than that that guy having 10 minute competitive matches are, for a new viewer at least.
> 
> They had changes to who was booking as well during these two eras that you're bringing up which are obviously gonna affect what the DVD shows are like and how they are layed out.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really say it hurt match quality but it slowed down the storylines really badly. The best example is the Kings-Briscoes feud, which should have ended in June but because there were five more weeks of TV taped with them feuding (which was build for DBD for the live audience, but a continuation of the feud on TV), they had to drag it out through December, which was a waste of the Kings, who could have had much better programs with much better teams for those six months.

Also the Aries-Delirious feud, everything involving the Embassy, etc.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Jon Staley said:


> I'm hoping the owners bring in some new writers for the TV show.


*Why? There's no need. Writers generally mean stupid overthought storyline with no long term meaning and ROH's angles are perfectly fine, really good actually atm. *


----------



## Tna General (Oct 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> They're not an indy company any more.


yes they are there new tv deal is a little bit better than there last one,but no where near tna and wwe standards


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Why? There's no need. Writers generally mean stupid overthought storyline with no long term meaning and ROH's angles are perfectly fine, really good actually atm. *


^This^ ROH is just getting back to amazing storylines. Writers would kill that.



Beatles123 said:


> You guys think if this helps ROH get noticed, paul Heyman may.........Ah. i know, but look, he CONSIDERED it with TNA, and with ROH being a better ran promotion, maybe he'd like to promote it on his own merit like he does UFC?


I actually think he is too loyal to Gabe, and has voiced that believes a lot more in Evolve and DGUSA.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

And Shirley said this day would never come because ROH had no desire for it. haha!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nervosa said:


> It just comes back to how you judge a product: its ability to make money or its actual qaulity. I know its a business, but I never chose to watch ROH to watch it make money: I watched it because it was good... and I MISSED 'good.'


*Yeah but if they weren't making any money then they would have shut down and then you wouldn't be getting ANY quality at all. Every company has to make sacrifices to stay in business and grow.

I do fully believe that this TV run will be FAR more successful for them though. They have a much better booker with a much clearer long term vision it seems and they seem far more stable then they ever were during the HDNet era. Hopefully with taping more frequently they'll be able to intertwine the TV, iPPVs and DVD shows all together better too.*


Shirley Crabtree III said:


> They're not an indy company any more.


*I was thinking that as I typed it but they're not a mainstream promotion like WWE & TNA yet so they're still closer to an Indy type promotion than a mainstream one.*


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Only one tapings per month? Huh, so it's going to be the same storyline track inconsistency like on HDNet. Btw, I hope they modify their logo now, and improve the production, since their financial bases are covered now.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ROH is trending on twitter!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Why? There's no need. Writers generally mean stupid overthought storyline with no long term meaning and ROH's angles are perfectly fine, really good actually atm. *


This, ROH has good storylines and writers coming in will lead to a significant decrease in quality of wrestling IMO. 

Glad to see ROH moving forward an retaining their wrestling beliefs, hopefully with an injection of money, they can have a few events each year where they could maybe bring in talent from NJPW.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Yeah but if they weren't making any money then they would have shut down and then you wouldn't be getting ANY quality at all. Every company has to make sacrifices to stay in business and grow.
> 
> I do fully believe that this TV run will be FAR more successful for them though. They have a much better booker with a much clearer long term vision it seems and they seem far more stable then they ever were during the HDNet era. Hopefully with taping more frequently they'll be able to intertwine the TV, iPPVs and DVD shows all together better too.*


We don't really have evidence that they WEREN'T making money during the Gabe, DVD only era. I think this is a big misconception. They were in the black, not DEEPLY in the black, but they were making money. I just think Cary was, and is, ready to conform the product and Gabe never would. I honestly think that even if they hadn't gone to TV, ROh would absolutely still be here today, and probably at around the same level of popularity. To me, that just proves how NOT worth it a watered down, lower quality TV product is. 

I really, really hope youre right about this run of TV. The booker is leagues better and does indeed respect ROH. I just worry about the fact that the TV network OWNS ROH now. If it flops, and the Tv show owns the whole company, who is to stop them from just dropping it entirely? Where would that leave the company at that point?

Like I said, I hope you're right, I just don't see this as anything different at all, except a higher cost of failure.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

> Jim Cornette
> Victory is mine!
> 5 minutes ago via HootSuite


^ /WINNING! #ROH


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Tna General said:


> yes they are there new tv deal is a little bit better than there last one,but no where near tna and wwe standards


They've just been purchased by a publicly traded company. It doesn't matter what your imaginary "standards" are. The word "independent" has a definition.

Why don't you just ask for your name change to Roh General now and save us all the wait?



Beatles123 said:


> And Shirley said this day would never come because ROH had no desire for it. haha!


When ROH formed, in 2002, this was never ever something that was being envisioned. ROH was created in order to produce original content for RF Video, nothing more, nothing less. 

This deal is a massive departure from the long-standing M.O. of the company. No-one ever saw this coming. By the sounds of the press release, the deal was just too good to be true.

Believe me, the minute these guys start fucking ROH over, I'll be the first one off the bandwagon and supporting the next revolutionary indy company. For now, I'm just going to enjoy the view.


----------



## Tna General (Oct 17, 2009)

The show is expected to air on the following stations:

WTTA Ch. 38 in Tampa

WUCW Ch. 23 in Minneapolis

WPMY Ch. 22 in Pittsburgh

WNUV Ch. 54 in Baltimore

either WLFL or WRDC in Raleigh

Either WUXP or WNAB in Nashville

WSTR Ch.64 in Cincinnati

Either WCGV or WVTV in Milwaukee

WMYA Ch. 40 in Asheville/Greenville/Spartanburg

KMYS Ch. 35 in San Antonio

Either WTTO, WABM or WDBB in Birmingham

WTVZ Ch. 33 in Norfolk

Either KVMY or KVCW in Las Vegas

KOCB Ch. 34 in Oklahoma City

WMYV Ch. 48 in Greensboro

WNYO Ch. 49 in Buffalo

WFGX Ch. 35 in Mobile

WDKA Ch. 49 in Cape Girardeau

WNYS Ch. 43 in Syracuse, NY

WMMP Ch. 36 in Charleston, SC

as I said there not mainstream yet but least roh finally made it to syndicated tv



Shirley Crabtree III said:


> They've just been purchased by a publicly traded company. It doesn't matter what your imaginary "standards" are. The word "independent" has a definition.
> 
> Why don't you just ask for your name change to Roh General now and save us all the wait?
> 
> ...


dude i'm not trying to be a hater i'm just letting ppl know its not gonna be mainstream,I live in nyc and it not airing here so what does that tell you?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They may not have been losing money during the Gabe era but I think it was fairly common knowledge that they weren't massively profitable. 

The news about them wanting to run more DVD shows now and venture into more new markets is the most worrying thing to come from that. Having a high number of shows again WILL mean reduced quality of shows, especially if they have TV tapings on top. *


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucky bastards on the east coast. I'll be stuck watching ROH on my small laptop.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Fucking A, I move from Baltimore to Houston to go to college in September, of course. Oh well, at least I can watch it on their website too, thats cool


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *They may not have been losing money during the Gabe era but I think it was fairly common knowledge that they weren't massively profitable.
> 
> The news about them wanting to run more DVD shows now and venture into more new markets is the most worrying thing to come from that. Having a high number of shows again WILL mean reduced quality of shows, especially if they have TV tapings on top. *


They were making profits with a quality product..........why would they hurt the latter to increase the former. I liked it much better when they thought they could wait it out for the business to demand quality from wrestling.

As for your second paragraph...for me, that is nothing but bad, all around.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Good news for the boys, and good news for us fans!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*To make more profit in order to grow? Depends on what the long term aims for the company were and if they were happy being a small Indy or if they wanted TV coverage and increase their audience.

Yeah more shows could really be their ultimate downfall of this. Their worst year was when they had shit loads of shows in 09 under Pearce so hopefully they learnt from that. They seemed to when they cut them down the following year but I fear them getting carried away with themselves and wanting too much growth at once which will hurt them more than it'll help them.*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Tna General said:


> The show is expected to air on the following stations:
> 
> WTTA Ch. 38 in Tampa
> 
> ...


If you read back through the thread, you'll see that there is no complete list of stations yet and the show is going to be available worldwide, via a live internet stream. Something that, IIRC, WWE and TNA don't offer.

You don't have to become "mainstream" to stop being an indy btw. The independent or not independent bit refers to the way the company is financed, whether self-financed or part of a larger company. ROH now DEPENDS on this Sinclair Group.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, shirley, what do you think? You think this group will help or hurt ROH? They certanly seem like tthey dont wanna change roh that much. (Right now)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is there a name for non independently financed company which doesn't have mainstream exposure though. Couldn't think of what it would be myself which was why I just stuck with Indy.*


----------



## Tna General (Oct 17, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> If you read back through the thread, you'll see that there is no complete list of stations yet and the show is going to be available worldwide, via a live internet stream. Something that, IIRC, WWE and TNA don't offer.
> 
> You don't have to become "mainstream" to stop being an indy btw. The independent or not independent bit refers to the way the company is financed, whether self-financed or part of a larger company. ROH now DEPENDS on this Sinclair Group.


This is the complete list i already see people getting fooled over this and is not reading it properly.The last time i check TNA and WWE have live streams PPV and can have it for there shows to but its pointless if your show is see around already so the no need for it


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no NYC affiliate for Sinclair? That sucks


----------



## lorenz75 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great News.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Can someone please clue me in to what is going on? I've been traveling all day.

ROH TV deal like the one ECW use to have? I get the Buffalo channel!


----------



## Tna General (Oct 17, 2009)

Hajduk1911 said:


> no NYC affiliate for Sinclair? That sucks


Dont worry there 30 or more states that isn't getting it to


----------



## Dimas75 (May 15, 2011)

The definition of 'indy' has varied over the decades. But it's not related to wether you have a mainstream Tv contract or not. ROH is now owned by a large corporation, so the term 'independent' doesnt really apply anymore.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Tna General said:


> The last time i check TNA and WWE have live streams PPV and can have it for there shows to but its pointless if your show is see around already so the no need for it


*Hogan reckons the biggest reason for TNA's laughable PPV buyrates is that they don't have enough exposure.

....*


MovieStarR™ said:


> Can someone please clue me in to what is going on? I've been traveling all day.
> 
> ROH TV deal like the one ECW use to have? I get the Buffalo channel!


*Basically ROH is now owned by a TV broadcaster, hence the new TV deal. Apparently about 25% of the country have access to the channel but the show wont be airing on all of their stations but they will be getting more exposure than their previous TV deal with HDNet.*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tna General said:


> Dont worry there 30 or more states that isn't getting it to


not to sound like an NY/NJ elitist though, but shouldn't that market be one of the first ones you would want to broadcast too, especially when you are ROH. I understand they will stream the shows online, but the fact they aren't on TV in NYC as of right now is...:shocked:


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Okay, shirley, what do you think? You think this group will help or hurt ROH? They certanly seem like tthey dont wanna change roh that much. (Right now)


It'll probably be the death of ROH as we know it, eventually, but so far so good. There's no reason for me or anyone else to be negative, right now. Let's just wait and see.



Tna General said:


> This is the complete list i already see people getting fooled over this and is not reading it properly.The last time i check TNA and WWE have live streams PPV and can have it for there shows to but its pointless if your show is see around already so the no need for it


No, it's not the complete list. There isn't going to be a complete list for a while yet.

ROH has live PPV streams too and we're talking about actually embracing modern technology and having a truly international perspective, here. Two things that WWE and TNA can often lag behind on. These streams will be available to one billion people worldwide. If they are indeed free, then there are now no barriers between any wrestling fan and Ring of Honor.

I don't know what you're complaining about.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Will the show air like ECW did back in the day at times like 1 am?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sinclair has stated they plan on using ROH to expand into the areas they dont currently have. So theres a chance NYC could get it soon.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is huge news. Lets hope this leads to big things for them.


----------



## Dick C. Normis (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing says mainstream expansion like a low-budget indie rasslin' promotion. All they need now is a supply of _Magic's Biggest Secrets_ and they'll have CBS and FOX shaking in their boots..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll be honest. When I saw the headline the first time, I saw "ROH SOLD...." and I was like "oh fuckin' motherfucker, Vince bought them, didn't he?". But no. This news is better, lol. 

At least its something for another wrestling company. We need more options. HDNet didn't work out well but hopefully this turns out better.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dick C.... *Slow clap* Are you finished? What did that contribute?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

This looks like excellent news for ROH and as a relatively new fan to the product I'm really excited to see where they go with this.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

It's just another missable 1 hour ROH snozzefest.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a huge step for ROH. I hope everything works out in the long run because they are a true alternative to WWE. But if this doesn't work out in the end, the next time the company is sold it will be to Vince.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

PWInsider said:


> Obviously, the big news for Ring of Honor is the announcement that Sinclair Broadcasting has purchased the company. This actually almost happened about 18 months ago, as there were negotiations then but the two sides could not come to terms. There had been at least two other suitors who had made overtures towards buying the company from Cary Silkin in the last year as well.
> 
> Sinlair is a broadcasting company with connections to markets in 22% of the United States, particularly the Southern region. The plan is to hold monthly TV Tapings, similar to what ROH did during their run on HDNet with the series likely airing on Saturday evenings. They will attempt to syndicate the series in additional markets both domestic and international, if possible as well.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## The Gargano (Apr 11, 2011)

awesome news for roh, cant wait to see how everything shapes up


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Now we know why Edge left WWE. :side:


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never watched ROH before, but if a previous post was correct then I'll be able to watch it on the CW station in Oklahoma City. 

I'm intrigued and will be watching the show when it comes on.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Will the show air like ECW did back in the day at times like 1 am?


Fine... Give me the silent treatment......


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

MovieStarR™;9740032 said:


> Fine... Give me the silent treatment......


Saturdays at 9 to 10 PM, or 10 to 11 PM.

I think.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The plan is, as far as schedualing, to broadcast saturdays. im not sure of a time but i dont think its a 1am ECW under the radar type deal.

Does anyone know anything about this WCW promotor they hired? Does he havw a good track record or is he someone TNA would hire? LOL.


----------



## The Mercenary (Aug 7, 2006)

Well if Sinclair has 100% control, this could be the beginning of the end of ROH.


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

The Mercenary said:


> Well if Sinclair has 100% control, this could be the beginning of the end of ROH.


That's the troubling thing about this.

Hopefully, they let the people who control the product control the product. But a good sign of this not happening is if Jim E. Cornette flips out again and rants on ROH about the Sinclair Group.

If they start doing some "Network" interference, then we'll know.


----------



## Dick C. Normis (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a mathematical law in pro wrestling: The more power you give to Jim Cornette, the more your promotion failing drifts towards a probability of 1. This is the same snausage-fingered fatty who nearly booked WWE into bankruptcy in 1995. That's when his southern style brand of yeehaw rasslin' was only, oh, a decade or so outdated. Nowadays? :lmao

*Fact*: Jim Cornette's "mind for the business" is better suited for the _Antiques Roadshow_ than a professional wrestling promotion.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Fine... Give me the silent treatment......


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...e-sinclair-broadcast-group-9.html#post9739437

There you go, you lazy bastard.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Why are so many people negative about this? Do you think Carey would just "HERP DE DURP, HERE ARE THE KEYS TO EVERYTHING I'VE EVER DONE FOR THE COMPANY!!" Obviously it would take alot for him to just sell the farm like this. especially sincr ROH was in no danger of failing beforehand.

Can we just wait and see? For now it seems like they want to keep the produt the same, aside from negotiating with WWE Stars that can actually work ROH well (See: Worlds greatest tagteam)

Its way to early to see this as the end...this is just as likely to be the exact oposite.

As for cornette, he's been tutoring delirious on the booking lately and it's been damn good, thank you!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck, more power to Cornette the douchebag? I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> Fuck, more power to Cornette the douchebag? I'm not sure I like it.


Cornette has done fine promoting roh. those kickass oldschool posters? his work.

he and delirious are doing fine so far IMO.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Dick C. Normis said:


> It's a mathematical law in pro wrestling: The more power you give to Jim Cornette, the more your promotion failing drifts towards a probability of 1. This is the same snausage-fingered fatty who nearly booked WWE into bankruptcy in 1995. That's when his southern style brand of yeehaw rasslin' was only, oh, a decade or so outdated. Nowadays? :lmao
> 
> *Fact*: Jim Cornette's "mind for the business" is better suited for the _Antiques Roadshow_ than a professional wrestling promotion.


This. Cornette is the ultimate wrestling mark who works in the biz, the guy is just a fan who wants everything the way he likes it. Wrestling people don't know wrestling.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

BalooUpoo said:


> This. Cornette is the ultimate wrestling mark who works in the biz, the guy is just a fan who wants everything the way he likes it. Wrestling people don't know wrestling.


You talk Wrestling....and have Jack "So Bland we have to make Cole his manager" Swagger as an avatar?

Good lord, it's like trying to cure Aids with...more aids!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Beatles123 said:


> Cornette has done fine promoting roh. those kickass oldschool posters? his work.
> 
> he and delirious are doing fine so far IMO.


Yes, but more power? That would probably mean he's above Delirious, and I don't like it, tbh.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Beatles123 said:


> You talk Wrestling....and have Jack "So Bland we have to make Cole his manager" Swagger as an avatar?
> 
> Good lord, it's like trying to cure Aids with...more aids!


Um, it's The Miz not Jack Swagger. Jack Swagger sucks dick for lunch money.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

JoeRulz said:


> Yes, but more power? That would probably mean he's above Delirious, and I don't like it, tbh.


I think he was on the sme level as dilerious if not abouve, and they said Delirious would still be booking anyway so i don't forsee much of a change, booking wise, unless the new regime hires other wriiters.

What im curious about is the WCW vice president they have. what's his story?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other...e-sinclair-broadcast-group-9.html#post9739437
> 
> There you go, you lazy bastard.


lol...

Hostile environment.

Thanks.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone from the Toronto area here? If so, you get Buffalo's WNYO channel 167 with your Rogers Digital Cable Box.

So in a way, the Toronto market will get ROH


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

Source: PWInsider


> August 13th in Chicago Ridge, Illinois at the Fieldhouse.


Didn't they hold one of their iPPVs this year there?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Yes. And they've been running there since 2004.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Considering I have all the channels Sinclair offers and I live in Virginia, this is fucking awesome news. ROH is the best wrestling company in the world. Hands down.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think TWC in Myrtle Beach gets any Sinclair channels, but they said they'll put the shows on their website right?


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Whoever said 'wrestling people don't know wrestling' is pretty blind. I guess you'd prefer Hollywood writers writing skits with midgets running around backstage.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

CCU.chants_13 said:


> but they said they'll put the shows on their website right?


Yes.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Pretty excited about this. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

The HDnet shows were boring too me, hopefully they realize they have to make the show more tv friendly. Because when you think about it, SAW tv deal is just as good and they're a small indy.

Anyways, Fox35 will be the home of Ring of Honor. Lucky for ROH, they do shows in Richmond now.

They need to let Cornette booked 100% of the tv shows. I have no faith in Delirious or Kevin Kelly to do it alone. Let Cornette get complete control for a year to help build these guys up. Ohio Valley Wrestling won best tv show in the Observer because Cornette made no name guys into stars.


----------



## paracetamol (Mar 6, 2010)

great news, hopefully they'll do well.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

My only question is where does this leave Dave "I Want Wrestling" Lagana?

He was working on the HDnet shows and helping produce the IPPV's, I like Dave and hope he doesn't get cut out.

I just ope ROH learned from the HDnet experience and work harder to make this new show a more exciting television entity.

My problem with the HDnet show was it wasn't a true hallmark of what ROH was and hopefully this show will better represent what ROH is to the masses.

As for the booking, I know I've given Cornette some shit for his old school ways in the past but I like Jimmy and given the other options I would happily follow Cornette wherever he wants to take ROH.

Hopefully the network and corporate interference will be kept to a miminum as these new owners saw what ROH was, liked it, believed in it, and just want to give it a larger stage and introduce it to it's programming.

This pretty much sums up my feeling currently;

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfNajFYPljQ


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Lagana's role is mentioned in the various articles posted by the sheets and in this thread.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Lagana's role is mentioned in the various articles posted by the sheets and in this thread.


In my defense, this thread is 18 pages long cut me a little slack


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Have to wait and see what changes the group wants to make to the product but production should get alot better with the new ownership. I can see why some people would be scared that a company that had to contemplate bankruptcy has the final say of ROH living or dying. Glad to hear they're rotating the tapings so they don't kill a market like they did in Philly with the HDNet tapings.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Good. ROH should give TNA a run for their money so both promotions are forced to produce their best products.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm really interested to see who they will bring in. Jacobs has already returned but who else.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

smitlick said:


> I'm really interested to see who they will bring in. Jacobs has already returned but who else.


Aries, Steen, Ki.....


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

To get anyone to buy a wrestling company, that is now quite a big name in the industry, in these tough financial times, is quite amazing work by all involved in the deal on the ROH side.

I'm a bit worried about how this will play out, but excitied too. Everyone thought Turner would fuck WCW up, but he loved that company and wrestling, and still does. Hopefully that is the same here. I doubt they'd have spent money on something they don't care about helping succeed and stick by.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> Whoever said 'wrestling people don't know wrestling' is pretty blind. I guess you'd prefer Hollywood writers writing skits with midgets running around backstage.


WWE don't have any Hollywood writers, they can't afford them. WWE hire bums who had the odd job in TV and movies. Writers who had no real success and nothing decent on their credits. Wrestling people don't know wrestling!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder what this means for Daniels? Will he have to make a choice between ROH and TNA once the Chicago tapings come around?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

BalooUpoo said:


> WWE don't have any Hollywood writers, they can't afford them. WWE hire bums who had the odd job in TV and movies. Writers who had no real success and nothing decent on their credits. Wrestling people don't know wrestling!


Well WWE did recently hire a soap writer who was nominated and won several daytime emmy's so that's something.

And let's not forget the Freddy Prinze Jr. creative hire of the summer of 2008.

As far as wrestling people not knowing wrestling, Michael Hayes is one of the lead writers in WWE writing Smackdown.

So yeah there's that and last I checked the most successful wrestling promoter of all time Vince McMahon was a wrestling guy, believe it or not.

His dad was a promoter, making him a second generation wrestling promoter, ect, ect.

If wrestling people know anything, it's wrestling. Some may be stuck in the past and unable to modernise but still they under stand the basics. THEY UNDERSTAND WRESTLING.

EDIT: As for Christopher Daniels, I believe he is still under contract to ROH and he was being allowed to work with TNA with ROH's blessing. So if TNA tried being dicks, I assume ROH could tell Dixie to go fuck herself as ROH are the ones with Daniels under contract not TNA no real choice for Daniels to make unless he asked for a release and ROH gave it to him.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

BalooUpoo said:


> WWE don't have any Hollywood writers, they can't afford them. WWE hire bums who had the odd job in TV and movies. Writers who had no real success and nothing decent on their credits. Wrestling people don't know wrestling!


So who does know wrestling?

Because this seems like a case of obvious trolling to me. But I would love to hear who should be writing wrestling shows.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got back from Chicago Ridge. Awesome night of wrestling, but I'll post on that in the SCOH thread. 

Had a chance to talk with Cary while waiting in line before the show. He's always friendly and inviting, but this afternoon he was absolutely ecstatic. There was a real sense of relief and excitement in his voice as he spoke about syndication. He made it clear that his biggest goal was to get the product to look better and be seen by more people and that by removing his financial involvement, he has basically put the company in more competent hands. He talked a bit about how some of these stations have been around for a long time and are instantly recognized by longtime viewers in those markets. 

The man is a class act. Man to man, I'm happy for the guy. Happy for the boys, since they'll be exposed to a much wider audience and have some more pay days. 

From what I gather, Sinclair didn't get the company for a bargain price and they generally intend to make this a world wide success at least in terms of the current business model and hopefully to increase attendance and expand to new markets.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

TelkEvolon said:


> Aries, Steen, Ki.....


*Ki wont be brought back on a long term basis. He's too selfish and he doesn't fit in with the companies vision for moving forward. Steen may return at one point but it wont work if it's during 2011. If he comes back this early then they'll just tarnish the incredible feud that he had with Generico. Aries is very possible for the iPPV as one of the returns but I don't see being very beneficial to them for the long term.*


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

heyman deciple said:


> Well WWE did recently hire a soap writer who was nominated and won several daytime emmy's so that's something.
> 
> And let's not forget the .Freddy Prinze Jr creative hire of the summer of 2008.
> 
> ...


A daytime soap writer isn't on the level as a Hollywood writer. The man wrote trash for a living that scatterbrained housewives would eat up.

Freddy Prinze Jr. is a teen idol wash up. What has he written? They guy was the star of She's All That and Wing Commander!

SmackDown is shit! Only goblin looking wrestling nerds watch that crap.

GTFO Vince McMahon isn't a wrestling guy. How many times has the man said he isn't in the rasslin business.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Completely agree with what Seabs said. Since Aries left last year, he's sort of just flatlined in DGUSA/EVOLVE from what I've seen. Low Ki will probably never be back and it'll be a while for Steen. The only others I can think that they could bring in occasionally would be Omega and Perkins.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

cancelled within a year.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

BalooUpoo said:


> A daytime soap writer isn't on the level as a Hollywood writer. The man wrote trash for a living that scatterbrained housewives would eat up.
> 
> Freddy Prinze Jr. is a teen idol wash up. What has he written? They guy was the star of She's All That and Wing Commander!
> 
> ...


Vince is a wrestling guy on the basis of his Dad was a promoter, he's a promoter, his children are in the business. The McMahons are a wrestling family despite what they choose to call their business model. As long as the main stage of Vince's superstar battles take place in a wrestling ring, he's in the wrestling business. For fuck sake the man's number 1 showcase mainstream event is called WRESTLEmania.

Smackdown most weeks is better than Raw. Which isn't saying much.

In Freddy's defense he was in that one movie with Julia Stiles that I liked plus he was in the 8th season of 24. JACK BAUER! as for writing I got nothing.

I agree that hiring a soap actor isn't like hiring Aaron Sorkin but still he won Emmy's, daytime emmy's sure but still it's an accomplishment.

The point is you wanted a true hollywood guy, I gave you one.

You wanted a writer with some kind of accomplishments I gave you one.

I mean for fuck sack, everyone pretty much blows the year 2000 in the WWF and that was booked by a guy that wrote a book about Greg Brady, The Martin Short show, and remote fucking control.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

are they gunna be more mainstream orientated now ?


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> are they gunna be more mainstream orientated now ?


I think that would totally defeat the purpose.

They're trying to take ROH to the mainstream. Not take the mainstream to ROH.


It knows it needs to be an alternative.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

heyman deciple said:


> Vince is a wrestling guy on the basis of his Dad was a promoter, he's a promoter, his children are in the business. The McMahons are a wrestling family despite what they choose to call their business model. As long as the main stage of Vince's superstar battles take place in a wrestling ring, he's in the wrestling business. For fuck sake the man's number 1 showcase mainstream event is called WRESTLEmania.
> 
> Smackdown most weeks is better than Raw. Which isn't saying much.
> 
> ...


Vince grew up not knowing his dad. He isn't a wrestling fan dipshit, he is a businessman!

Freddy is a bit slow, he couldn't think his way out of a paper bag, common knowledge he is a pushover. Stephanie had a crush on him as a teen and keeps him around for a novelty and the bleak chance he will provide them with contacts into Hollyweird.

Smackdown is never better than Raw. It is tanking in the ratings last I checked.

Nobody cares about the daytime emmys!!!! They are an awards show for a kind of television that can't compete with the real Emmys!!! It's an awards show for the sake of one. People who write daytime soaps aren't Hollywood, just like porn isn't Hollywood. His accomplishments are merit less because nobody cares about any of the shit he wrote!

Sounds like this guy who wrote 2000 WWE was a failure if he was writing for Martin Short.


----------



## Herr Wichtig (May 16, 2010)

I´m totally hyped that they said they would make the tv show available for
everybody with an internet access. If they can keep their grasroots fanbase
with a product like the shows on HDNet and now with a real budget... TNA watch out!


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

BalooUpoo said:


> Vince grew up not knowing his dad. He isn't a wrestling fan dipshit, he is a businessman!
> 
> Freddy is a bit slow, he couldn't think his way out of a paper bag, common knowledge he is a pushover. Stephanie had a crush on him as a teen and keeps him around for a novelty and the bleak chance he will provide them with contacts into Hollyweird.
> 
> ...


 no need for name calling we are just fans with differing opinions let's not get nasty.

The argument isn't if Vince is a wrestling fan or not. It's is he a wrestling guy and once again based on his family heritage and the fact he was an announcer before he was a promoter makes him a wrestling guy.

Let's be honest Raw and Smackdown haven't been anything special recently. No need to argue to quality of either. I usually just prefer Smackdown because it offers more wrestling.

And now I'm done arguing with this, This is about ROH's promising new future not about WWE (which I've been a lifelong fan of) or TNA for that matter (which I've supported in the past) I'm just excited that ROH may now be taking the next step in their progression and I'm optimistic of where it goes from here. Hopefully a true alternative on the "national" landscape.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This is really good news, better than I was expecting. Of course I live in the UK and will have to watch it on my laptop though, but thats still awesome.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Shock said:


> I wonder what this means for Daniels? Will he have to make a choice between ROH and TNA once the Chicago tapings come around?


It probably means that Cabana will beat him, on the first tapings, and Chicago will lose it's collective shit.

-

In other news, one thing that's notable about this is that ROH now has TV on the road and TNA is still stuck in the WRESTLING Zone. #LAWLZ

Anyway, nice to see lots of trolls congregating in here and on the ROH boards. That's obviously a sign that something big has happened.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Shirley, how do you think ROH tv should be? For example, should they used the HDNet format, should they use the old ECW formula of clipping matches,should they go into a complete squash show format?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

USAUSA1 said:


> Shirley, how do you think ROH tv should be? For example, should they used the HDNet format, should they use the old ECW formula of clipping matches,should they go into a complete squash show format?


Hardcore TV was probably the best wrestling TV show ever. The structure was totally innovative. Anyone who has never seen it, needs to youtube it NOW. It mostly had clips from house shows and stuff though, which ROH isn't going to do. They're going to tape original content.

I don't know...is the honest answer. They do need to create something completely new and fresh IMO. Different from everything else out there and separate from ROH's normal output. 

I would have loved HDNet to have been a magazine-style show (I think WWE had one once) where you could have little features on particular wrestlers, as well as sitdown interviews and stuff. More like a _report on_ ROH, if you will. Like Football Focus is in England, to a certain extent, only with full original matches dropped in there. For example, you could have had Colt Cabana showing you around Chicago in one segment and then a Cabana vs. Jobber match next, or whatever.

One thing that I've always wanted to see, is proper usage of the TV title. It needs to be exclusive to TV and to be treated as the focal point of the TV show. It also needs to be contested for by guys who are perhaps a bit more "ENTERTAINMENT" than your average ROH guy (Cabana, Bennett, Generico, ex-WWE and TNA guys). Problem is, ROH is now owned by a TV company which means that TV will likely become the main focus of the whole promotion. There will probably be a lot more dream matches being used as TV main events, rather than DVD shifters. With just the biggest world title fights being saved for the iPPVs.

The whole thing is a difficult question to answer because there is so much thought that needs to be put into it. It's an awesome puzzle for guys like Lagana, Cornette and Delirious to sink their teeth into. Luckily they've got until August.


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

This can be either positive or negative for ROH. Positive in the sense that this might lead to some growth which the company really need, or negative in the sense that ratings aren't what they expected and Sinclair just pulls the plug on the entire promotion.

Anyway, they needed to do something like this. ROH has been in limbo growth-wise since 2007/08.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

Cornette made it very clear last night there will be no more squash matches for the new TV show and that every taping will be presented to the live audience as a typical ROH event. I do hope they make great use of promos and video packages for the new show.

Predictions, predictions...I feel like some big names will be coming in very soon, but not foreign talent. They're looking for people like MVP, Low Ki, Samoa Joe and others who have been exposed to mainstream America's audience.


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

I have a feeling this is going to be a good thing, we need a strong number 2 to come up and compete.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Shirley, What if Sinclair makes ROH diffrent in the sense that they make it more TV based in adition to the house shows, but the booking remains quality? I mean obviously they have to Tweak ROH abit to make it appealing to a wider audiance, but what if the BOOKING still showcases good matches and stories? Essentially, TNA if it were run correctly by making new stars and building a presence?

I guess what im asking is if they had to change anything, would you still be open to it as long as the product was good? I expect minimal changes booking wise so the amount of wrestling would still be there, but if they chose to bring in some WWE guys and they put on good matches, would you mind that change?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I like how people are asking Shirley questions about ROH. We should have a Shirley Crabtree Q&A Thread, that would be pretty fun.


----------



## vogue (Jun 22, 2005)

I'd love them to sign Eli Cottonwood and put the title on him on the first show. Just to see the reaction.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

peachchaos said:


> Cornette made it very clear last night there will be no more squash matches for the new TV show and that every taping will be presented to the live audience as a typical ROH event. I do hope they make great use of promos and video packages for the new show.
> 
> Predictions, predictions...I feel like some big names will be coming in very soon, but not foreign talent. They're looking for people like MVP, Low Ki, Samoa Joe and others who have been exposed to mainstream America's audience.


MVP is too WWE-tastic IMHO and Joe is just a waddling mess right now. Top of my ex-WWE list would be Low Ki, Fit Finlay, Kenn Doane and Serena Deeb and if they could get Nigel McGuinness in the commentary booth, I'd probably cry.

_EDIT: Just looking at the WWE alumni on Wikipedia. Whatever the fuck happened to Shawn "Gavin" Spears?_



Beatles123 said:


> Shirley, What if Sinclair makes ROH diffrent in the sense that they make it more TV based in adition to the house shows, but the booking remains quality? I mean obviously they have to Tweak ROH abit to make it appealing to a wider audiance, but what if the BOOKING still showcases good matches and stories? Essentially, TNA if it were run correctly by making new stars and building a presence?
> 
> I guess what im asking is if they had to change anything, would you still be open to it as long as the product was good? I expect minimal changes booking wise so the amount of wrestling would still be there, but if they chose to bring in some WWE guys and they put on good matches, would you mind that change?


I'd watch and enjoy TNA if it wasn't shit. Yes.

ROH, from now on, probably isn't going to cater directly to me but I love wrestling in all it's forms - as long as it makes sense. All 100% of a show doesn't have to pander to me, in order for me to appreciate it. IMO it doesn't really matter what the content or style or direction is, as long as it all hangs together. I just get pissed off by packages that aren't tightly-wrapped.

They're definitely going to have to make it different. They're going to have to create a whole new product (that's _hopefully_ grounded in the principles of ROH and showcases ROH talent). It's beyond the limits of my intelligence to figure out how you would shoehorn the usual 30+ three-and-a-half-hour DVDs a year into 50 one-hour TV shows, whilst keeping the product the same. The sum just doesn't add up. This is why I've always said that ROH and TV don't mix.

I dunno what everyone else thinks...?



Shock said:


> I like how people are asking Shirley questions about ROH. We should have a Shirley Crabtree Q&A Thread, that would be pretty fun.


I nearly made an "Ask an ROH fanboy anything..." thread, once. Maybe the first episode of the TV show should just be me being interviewed by Cornette.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Don't want to get too political as their sad propaganda will likely have no effect on the product, but Sinclair Broadcast Group sounds like the ******* version of Newscorp to me. Anyway living in California I don't get this channel. And from what I can tell the majority of the country doesn't either. Ironically SBG ran the CBS network in my market for a decade, but that ended 5 years ago.

So I don't think the TV deal will make that big of a difference as there are still plenty of markets untapped, however the online streaming is intriguing. I quit watching ROH around 2009 as I just got tired of the product and didn't feel it was worth downloading any longer. Not having to download it + the fact that the product has seemingly improved in the last year may respark my interest. We'll see how the online streaming works and how good the quality is. Not that I was that interested in their last TV show.


----------



## AKM-95 (Jan 9, 2006)

This is great news. I been hoping for ROH to get into syndication some how. Although I see some tweaks coming in later this year to roster and presentation.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

If the online episodes are anything similar to NWA Hollywood where you get to go back and view the former episodes and consistently updated each week then I think it will be great.

Either way it's all good news for wrestling fans.


----------



## tgautier13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Put the show on Thursday nights and finally put TNA out of its misery.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm excited to what's happening now. But I didn't read if they are going "mainstream" or not since it seems they will be able to get a wider audience now? Shirley, you're probably the best guy to fill me in on this, sorry if this has been asked before, which it probably has lol.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> MVP is too WWE-tastic IMHO and Joe is just a waddling mess right now. Top of my ex-WWE list would be Low Ki, Fit Finlay, Kenn Doane and Serena Deeb and if they could get Nigel McGuinness in the commentary booth, I'd probably cry.


*Said my part on Ki before and why I don't think they should bring him in. Serena would probably be used for the SHIMMER matches depending on how often they get put on. Surprised that Delirious hasn't booked more SHIMMER matches. I thought for sure when he came in we'd be getting Daizee Haze matches every other show. Doane is pretty good in the ring but most fans really dislike him to the point of now wanting to see him plus he's supposed to be a bit of a dick. Finlay could work. Only problem is he's always likely to go back to WWE in a second. His release was a "take some time off for it to cool down and then come back" type deal. Having him and Dave Taylor come in as a team for a few months would be grand though.

MVP could work for them. He's a good worker, works his butt off no matter where he is and he's got a strong following. I would have been all over them getting Murdoch but he's resigned now hasn't he? WWE are due to a big roster cut soon anyway so bet your ass you'll see a few of the new releasees showing up for the TV show at the start.*


Shirley Crabtree III said:


> _EDIT: Just looking at the WWE alumni on Wikipedia. Whatever the fuck happened to Shawn "Gavin" Spears?_


*He was boring, had no personality and wasn't all that in the ring.*


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm glad ROH is now given a opportunity for more exposure, and seems like a good deal, however maybe ROH made a deal with the devil. I think more exposure for ROH is great, but you have the Sinclair group in about 30 semi-large cities. But several key markets are not included. I really don't see how the cities listed make up 22% of the US audience. Other concerns of mine would be showing ROH on a network like Fox at 9PM on a saturday night. To me, that smells like a disaster. I do like how the Sinclair group is letting remain in control of the company, however what happens when profits aren't being generated. 

Also does this mean for house shows, ROH will be going to these new markets to introduce the product? Again, how does it affect the schedule. To me, this sounds similar to HDnet, however Sinclair is in control of the money. 

Just my concerns.


----------



## Dick C. Normis (Apr 8, 2011)

tgautier13 said:


> Put the show on Thursday nights and finally put TNA out of its misery.


ROH would be crushed just as badly as WWE crushed TNA on Monday nights.


----------



## fumble19 (May 22, 2011)

Hoping for the best..wish they were in the ny/philly market


----------



## Mastodon (May 20, 2009)

It is going to be interesting to see how all of this unfolds. I watched ROH on HDnet & I found the main events were stellar but everything before them was rather forgetable. Cornette saying that there are going to be no squash matches gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

heyman deciple said:


> no need for name calling we are just fans with differing opinions let's not get nasty.
> 
> The argument isn't if Vince is a wrestling fan or not. It's is he a wrestling guy and once again based on his family heritage and the fact he was an announcer before he was a promoter makes him a wrestling guy.
> 
> ...


He is a part of a wrestling family, doesn't make him a wrestling guy.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Since the news broke yesterday that Ring of Honor has been sold to the Sinclair Broadcast Group, WrestleZone has received numerous emails from readers wanting to know where the sale of the company will leave former owner Cary Silkin and other top ROH executives.

To clarify for those who might be confused, the Sinclair Broadcast Group has indeed completely bought Ring of Honor, which means that Cary Silkin no longer owns the company and for all practical purposes is "out of a job." Despite ROH publicly assuming a "business as usual" stance, no one previously in charge of ROH has any power at this point.

WZ was told that the ROH sale can be compared to the sale of Strikeforce to UFC in that while Scott Coker is still a part of Strikeforce, he is merely a figurehead with no real power in the company. WZ was told that Cary Silkin is likely to remain with ROH in a similar capacity. This is a move businesses often make, in order to keep up appearances that a purchased company is still its own, unique entity.

As far as other members of the Silkin group are concerned, however, I would be very surprised if any of them are still with ROH in six months. Although UFC and Dana White maintained that business would run "as usual" when they purchased Strikefore, the majority of the Strikeforce front office was fired soon after the sale. Again, the same is likely to happen with ROH.

For those concerned with the future of creative team members such as Jim Cornette and Hunter "Delirious" Johnston, we have been told that the sale of Ring of Honor should NOT affect them in any way, and that their roles in ROH are expected to remain as they have been. Former WWE Smackdown head writer and ROH producer David Lagana's status with ROH going forward is unknown at this time.

Source: Wrestlezone


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Pablo Escobar said:


> I'm glad ROH is now given a opportunity for more exposure, and seems like a good deal, however maybe ROH made a deal with the devil. I think more exposure for ROH is great, but you have the Sinclair group in about 30 semi-large cities. But several key markets are not included. I really don't see how the cities listed make up 22% of the US audience. *Other concerns of mine would be showing ROH on a network like Fox at 9PM on a saturday night*. To me, that smells like a disaster. I do like how the Sinclair group is letting remain in control of the company, however what happens when profits aren't being generated.
> 
> Also does this mean for house shows, ROH will be going to these new markets to introduce the product? Again, how does it affect the schedule. To me, this sounds similar to HDnet, however Sinclair is in control of the money.
> 
> Just my concerns.


I think it would air late night... like how ECW use to air back in the day.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I hope that it finally goes Mainstream. I haven't really seen that many matches from ROH but from what I have seen it is incredible. Or that it at least goes mainstream on the east coast, or even just the mid-atlantic region.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

heyman deciple said:


> Since the news broke yesterday that Ring of Honor has been sold to the Sinclair Broadcast Group, WrestleZone has received numerous emails from readers wanting to know where the sale of the company will leave former owner Cary Silkin and other top ROH executives.
> 
> To clarify for those who might be confused, the Sinclair Broadcast Group has indeed completely bought Ring of Honor, which means that Cary Silkin no longer owns the company and for all practical purposes is "out of a job." Despite ROH publicly assuming a "business as usual" stance, no one previously in charge of ROH has any power at this point.
> 
> ...


Smart move by Silkin, if ROH succeeds then he would be look as a genius and they will of course keep him around. If ROH fails, it would be the end of ROH and Silkin can blame it on the Sinclair group and not lose any money in the deal because he already got his money. So all in all, the real winner is Silkin.

After looking at the deal and since Silkin gave up all his rights, this is not good for Ring of Honor. The product have to be super successful for them to keep it around. Sinclair is a tv group and they work with a lot of money and look at ratings. Wrestling in general is a bad business, no one making serious money but WWE. Silkin is Eric Bischoff, a figure head but doesn't really have power. This is Turner/WCW on a smaller scale. ROH needs like a UFC miracle at this point or I expect ROH to be done by September of 2012. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> Dan Bynum has been hired by Sinclair Broadcasting to helm the Ring of Honor TV series when it debuts in September. Bynum worked for WCW from 1989 to 1995 as a director and also worked for World Class Championship Wrestling. The first TV taping is set for August 13th in Chicago, IL.


....


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't say I'm familiar with the guy. Is he trustworthy in his new position?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

LOLWrestleZone

need i remind you that this was the same site that said Bryan Dan--I mean Daniel Bryan was fired because "Tripple H saw the segmant with his children and they reportedly burst into tears. Daniel Bryan reportedly was very upset and slapped Eve Torres Just as he started to rage."

...I'm not kidding, they actually reported that.

DON'T believe them. LOL!


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

MovieStarR™ said:


> I think it would air late night... like how ECW use to air back in the day.


Well i heard it would be on 9pm or 10 pm on saturday nights on various channels. We will see though. Maybe it was just a rumor on what i heard.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

The news is 9-10PM or 10-11PM.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> LOLWrestleZone
> 
> need i remind you that this was the same site that said Bryan Dan--I mean Daniel Bryan was fired because "Tripple H saw the segmant with his children and they reportedly burst into tears. Daniel Bryan reportedly was very upset and slapped Eve Torres Just as he started to rage."
> 
> ...


Even so, the deal is real. SInclair is the owners and Silkin really have no power at this point. So, if ROH is not successful as a tv show they will pull the plug. The difference between this and the HDNet situation is that SINCLAIR OWNS ROH. If Sinclair say we done, it's a wrap.

I always thought ROH would be a company to never rely on tv but I guess that theory is dead.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

But remember, everybody said the same thing with ted turner. Truth is, we don't know how they'll treat the company yet, but Jim Cornette is on board and so are all the staff. I'm sure the two will collaborate and there wont be much one-sidedness to the product...atleast i hope so. I do know that they have a WCW guy with them that promoted for them in the 80's and early 90's so, maybe thats a good sign.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

It's about tv ratings and money. Obviously, ROH doesn't make money or at least doesn't make enough money because Silkin sold the company. We seen a lot of money marks who get into the business looking to get WWE money and once they realize it's not the same they pull out(the original investors for TNA, WWA, XPW, Global,MLW,,etc.)

Then it's about producing, the predicted timeslots doesn't work in ROH favor. The best timeslot for a wrestling show on the weekends is morning/noon times. Usually between 9am-12pm,maybe even 1-2pm on a Saturday. The odds is stack up against ROH when it comes to tv ratings.

As much as I hate Dixie Carter, she is a money mark that is heavily invested in the product and is emotionally invested. She don't need the money because she is a daughter of a billionaire. There need to be someone in the Sinclair group with power who emotionally invested in ROH and is willing to lose money and make sacrifices.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Why would Sinclair buy a company that doesn't make money or even, according to some of these posts, have the potential to make money?

Why would they cancel a TV show that they now own? If they own the organisation then they're invested in in, in a very literal sense. It will, at the very least, get the benefit of the doubt and a few chances.

ROH doesn't need a huge fanbase to be self-sufficient. It doesn't need WWE ratings to continue to exist. It's not like TNA, where Hogan gets paid 30k per appearance and they have to justify that to the investors. It's a very streamlined business.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

USAUSA1 said:


> It's about tv ratings and money. Obviously, ROH doesn't make money or at least doesn't make enough money because Silkin sold the company. We seen a lot of money marks who get into the business looking to get WWE money and once they realize it's not the same they pull out(the original investors for TNA, WWA, XPW, Global,MLW,,etc.)
> 
> Then it's about producing, the predicted timeslots doesn't work in ROH favor. The best timeslot for a wrestling show on the weekends is morning/noon times. Usually between 9am-12pm,maybe even 1-2pm on a Saturday. The odds is stack up against ROH when it comes to tv ratings.
> 
> As much as I hate Dixie Carter, she is a money mark that is heavily invested in the product and is emotionally invested. She don't need the money because she is a daughter of a billionaire. There need to be someone in the Sinclair group with power who emotionally invested in ROH and is willing to lose money and make sacrifices.


Tbh, Rob Black got out of XPW because of legal issues, not because he expected more money.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Why would Sinclair buy a company that doesn't make money or even, according to some of these posts, have the potential to make money?
> 
> Why would they cancel a TV show that they now own? If they own the organisation then they're invested in in, in a very literal sense. It will, at the very least, get the benefit of the doubt and a few chances.
> 
> ROH doesn't need a huge fanbase to be self-sufficient. It doesn't need WWE ratings to continue to exist. It's not like TNA, where Hogan gets paid 30k per appearance and they have to justify that to the investors. It's a very streamlined business.


Because it's about risk and big companies take risks. Titan sports took a risk with the XFL and other crap in the past. To Sinclair, ROH is an easy risk because the company itself not worth much so if they failed expectations, it's not going to hurt or dent their pockets. If it becomes a huge success, then of course they will be happy. This company worth over $240 million. 

Silkin also wouldn't sell the company if money wasn't an issue. That's just common sense. That's like TNA fans telling me TNA is fine but they cancelling house shows,doesn't take tv/ppv on the road and their women wrestlers work part time jobs. 

I'm sure they will get the benefit of the doubt but if a year from now, and everything is basically the same business wise I don't think this company will care enough unless there's a Ted Turner or Dixie Carter in Sinclair.

Self Sufficient is good for a regular indy promoter but we talking about a major tv group. I think they want something a little more.

I personally always thought ROH was a company different from TNA,they didn't need tv to maintain and IPPV was enough but I guess not. I also think you can throw the "ROH not trying to be mainstream" argument out the window.

I am excited about a 100% Cornette show. Cornette is the best creative writer/booker out there that is currently in the business. His work with OVW and even with his recent work with Hernandez and Morgan in TNA shows that Cornette knows how to build up guys. Heyman strength was storylines and angles, Cornette is about characters. Heyman is great with characters as well but Cornette knows how to build up guys without going to the extreme.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cary didn't say he sold it due to lack of funds, he sold it because sinclair has ENOUGH funds for the company to grow to the next step. and let us also remember that again, people thought Ted Turner would pull the plug on WCW when in reality it was just what they needed. ROH has always been run by smart people. Let us also remember that they have put Wrestling people in charge here. Cornette is VP of booking and delirious is in tow. They have also hired WCW's old promotor from the 80's and 90's to help out. Not like they're leaving the product in the hands of someone with no wrestling backround, or a bunch of corporate suits.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah I understand and I think Cornette is the best guy and hope ROH succeeds but am just worried because I don't trust any tv group owning a wrestling promotion. If ROH was sold to some company for example EA Sports or Yukes(New Japan), I know if they failed, I can at least go to another network to sell my show. That's the scary part.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

USAUSA1 said:


> To Sinclair, ROH is an easy risk because the company itself not worth much so if they failed expectations, it's not going to hurt or dent their pockets.


How could they fail, if you think expectations are so low?



> Silkin also wouldn't sell the company if money wasn't an issue. That's just common sense.


Let's imagine that money _was_ an issue. That would make this deal a good thing, wouldn't it?

Look, Cary has ROH's best interests at heart. He has also probably made a big profit on whatever he acquired the company for and has, seemingly, been given some kind of "President" role in the new ROH. 

It sounds like he has made sure that everybody's jobs are guaranteed, that the existing DVD and iPPV aspects of the company are retained and that the fans get things like the international webstream, that they were crying out for, too.

Other than presumptions, based on what other corporate entities have done with wrestling promotions, we have no reason to judge this in a negative light. Let's wait until we do get a reason.



> I personally always thought ROH was a company different from TNA, they didn't need tv to maintain and IPPV was enough but I guess not. I also think you can throw the "ROH not trying to be mainstream" argument out the window.


They didn't need it. They were profitable as they were. It's just a bonus to have TV exposure. This just sounds like an offer that was too good for Cary to refuse.

I don't know what you mean by "iPPV was enough". DVD sales and ticket sales were a large part of ROH's business model.

This still isn't mainstream. ROH's product has never been aimed at the mainstream. Again, we haven't seen anything to suggest that Sting will suddenly become World Champion.



> I am excited about a 100% Cornette show.


This isn't going to be a 100% Cornette show.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well Shirley I think with this news, theres more of a chance for ROH to BECOME mainstream in the sense that tthey can create new mainstream stars with the talent they have. I think Kids could really look up to a Davey Richards or an Eddie edwards. they're tough, but not corny heroic like Cena. I think ROH can market these guys pretty well once the public gets to know them. 

I'm not saying they won't have to change some what, but i believe ROH can make being mainstream WORK for them without being a joke like tna.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

So ROH could be shown on a huge network like Fox while getting replays or a 2nd show on channels like NBC/CBS/ABC and even CW&MyNetwork TV???.....Whoa!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Beatles123 said:


> Well Shirley I think with this news, theres more of a chance for ROH to BECOME mainstream in the sense that tthey can create new mainstream stars with the talent they have. I think Kids could really look up to a Davey Richards or an Eddie edwards. they're tough, but not corny heroic like Cena. I think ROH can market these guys pretty well once the public gets to know them.
> 
> I'm not saying they won't have to change some what, but i believe ROH can make being mainstream WORK for them without being a joke like tna.


Indeed,Agreed 100%!!And Since ROH is finally going to mainstream TV and IF a success.....I assume there's a big chance of people from TNA and even perhaps WWE jumping ship back to/or debuting at ROH!?!?


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

Former Ring of Honor owner Cary Silkin spoke with Joel Allen TheSuplex.com regarding the ROH sale. The interview was conducted by Joel Allen, and the following quotes were transcribed by Dot Net Member Chris GST.

Silkin the announcement and how last night's show went: "It was very emotional. We had the meeting during the day with the whole staff and all the wrestlers and this will probably go down as one of the best kept secrets in Pro Wrestling history. There was a lot of speculation and intrigue and I don't think we disappointed anybody with our announcement. It made for a really special night. I was surprised the show started with Jim Cornette coming out and announcing the sale and the TV taping and then he singled me out sitting at the ringside table and then all the wrestlers came out and joined in with the fans. It was very nice, it was very emotional. It was a great night of wrestling, tremendous matches."

Silkin on how the deal with SBG came about: "It was a very long process. Jim Cornette had brought Gary Juster in to some shows and he was very successful with the old NWA and he went on to work for WCW and was one of their main promoters. He is a friend of Joe Koff's (new ROH COO) and he has a history in wrestling, he's a massive wrestling fan. I met with Joe Koff and he went back and presented it to his company, they thought it was viable and came back in December and we began to negotiate. We had to go through a long process of legal mumbo jumbo. I'm very happy Ring of Honor is going to move on to bigger and better things, that's for sure. It's great for the future of Pro Wrestling and Ring of Honor."

Silkin on Sinclair Broadcast Group: "I've dealt with Joe Koff and he's a great guy. They're a large company, they're serious players, they've been in business for many years. They cover 22 percent of the US which I believe is 57 television stations. They're on broadcast and cable TV, wrestling and TV has always been a match. They're very professional people, very nice people. They're not looking to change the face of the Ring of Honor ethic. They were attracted because they really liked the Ring of Honor product and you won't be seeing much change in the current Ring of Honor style of product."

Silkin on Joe Koff and his experience: "I don't want to speak for Joe Koff but I think it's safe to say that as far as a businessman and a television man, he's got it. As far as a wrestling guy, he has a really good idea of what is going on but that's why Jim Cornette and Delirious are remaining with the product. All of the backroom staff are remaining with the company. Joe's company will not only bring ROH to the public on television but also to new markets that they are in and have been in for many, many years."

Silkin on his new role in ROH: "I'm still here as an advisor so to speak. I'm still here to be visible to the fans and I'm still going to be at the matches and I'm looking to enjoy this new era. I'll be throwing my two cents in where I can. I'm still involved."

Silkin on the new TV show: "A lot of it is to be determined and I don't want to speak on behalf of Sinclair. There will be a press conference in Baltimore on June 24th. A lot of the questions about where and when ROH will be broadcast will be answered better then."

Silkin on ROH iPPVs: "We're still going to do the live internet PPVs. You can really draw some people to the internet PPVs. Sinclair are on 57 stations and I'm not saying we're going to be on every single one of them but we'll be able to bring more people to the PPVs."

Silkin on his favorite ROH memories: "There are so many. The trips overseas were wonderful. Tokyo twice, the UK twice. Who ever thought we would be able to do that? Meeting the fans in markets we've been doing for almost 10 years now. There have been dozens and dozens of those moments. This has been a wonderful opportunity to be involved in Pro Wrestling that I like and to be able to make a contribution to the Pro Wrestling world and to keep Pro Wrestling alive. At the moment, my favorite ROH memory is to know that this is a new dawn, this is not an end, it's a beginning. Now I'm looking forward to New York City on June 26th."


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Who cares ROH is overrated, most of their roster are the same, they look the same and talk the same and eddie edwards as roh champ is a big joke since roderick strong and tyler black as champ and matches can get repetitive because they drag it out too long it gets boring sometime and its nothing but a spot fest


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

dukenukem3do said:


> Who cares ROH is overrated, most of their roster are the same, they look the same and talk the same and eddie edwards as roh champ is a big joke since roderick strong and tyler black as champ and matches can get repetitive because they drag it out too long it gets boring sometime and its nothing but a spot fest


I'd take a young guy busting his ass like Eddie Edwards over Sting, who's what in his 50's? and hasn't had a great match in over 10 years.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

heyman deciple said:


> I'd take a young guy busting his ass like Eddie Edwards over Sting, who's what in his 50's? and hasn't had a great match in over 10 years.


I'm not saying sting is any better but Eddie Edwards is a mid carder, nothing that makes him stand out


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

So they are binging in a guy from the crap years of WCW. A guy who left right before WCWs product quality skyrocketed. Combined with Jim Cornette and you just know this is going to be a southern wrestling fans wet dream, to everyone else it will be crap. So, basically nothing new for ROH.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

BalooUpoo said:


> So they are binging in a guy from the crap years of WCW. A guy who left right before WCWs product quality skyrocketed. Combined with Jim Cornette and you just know this is going to be a southern wrestling fans wet dream, to everyone else it will be crap. So, basically nothing new for ROH.


For this to truly be a Southern fans wet dream, Jerry Jarrett and Bill Watts would need to be hired. Ah Memphis and Mid South the only southern wrestling promotions I actually gave a fuck about.

I agree about Edwards, I don't see money in him but ROH is basically using what they got and hoping for the best and match quality does count there.

TBH, the only guys I really see money in are the Kings Of Wrestling. They have the size, can wrestle, and Hero especially can talk.

Hero at times reminds me of WCW era Jericho, Awesome Heel Jericho, not uninteresting, babyface Jericho.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

BalooUpoo said:


> So they are binging in a guy from the crap years of WCW. A guy who left right before WCWs product quality skyrocketed. Combined with Jim Cornette and you just know this is going to be a southern wrestling fans wet dream, to everyone else it will be crap. So, basically nothing new for ROH.


Lol, you make so many good points.

Oh wait.. It's just bias rambling.

Like it or not, they are pretty much the top company around.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

TelkEvolon said:


> Lol, you make so many good points.
> 
> Oh wait.. It's just bias rambling.
> 
> Like it or not, they are pretty much the top company around.


WWE is the top company. ROH is poor mans wrestling and going out of business!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

^ TROLOLOLOLOLO, LOLOLO, LOLOLO, TROLOLOLOLOLO!

Why don't you go back and watch Kozlov and Santino in a dance contest, you WWE Robot! You know why I confused the Miz with Swagger before? MOST OF THEM LOOK THE SAME!!!

Look, I understand ROH isn't Your style, but there used to be this thing called WRESTLING! You'll find alot of people actually liked it alot and we don't want MIDGETS getting in the way of it, thank you!

*tips his hat*


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Beatles123 said:


> ^ TROLOLOLOLOLO, LOLOLO, LOLOLO, TROLOLOLOLOLO!
> 
> Why don't you go back and watch Kozlov and Santino in a dance contest, you WWE Robot! You know why I confused the Miz with Swagger before? MOST OF THEM LOOK THE SAME!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Man I can't wait for ROH to be on TV.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

WWE may be the bigger company and in some opinions the better one, but in no way is it poor man's wrestling. If anything what ROH wrestlers do in the ring is an enhanced and better executed version of WWE's in ring style. I honestly don't think it's even that comparable as to the wrestling itself. Anyone can say that WWE's matches tell stories, but ROH is capable of doing the same thing if not better. VERY rarely does WWE put on a match where I say wow that's the best match you can get in the business today. Christian vs. Randy Orton was one match that I thought was very hard to live up to, that one really did tell a story. As far as the action itself goes though, you can get better matches in ROH and TNA has put them on in the past.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't even begin to tell you guys how happy I am that I found ROH. I have refound my love in wrestling and I can't wait for the TV show to begin. And its not just better wrestling, its better stories too. Seriously, Edwards vs Richards is an amazing story and of course Steen vs Genercio.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Steen Vs. Generico is the storyline that REALLY sold me on ROH. Every match they had made the rivalry more and more heated and it was amazing watching steen go literally insain the longer it went on. it really gave him the freedom to so some pretty controversial things and i had never seen such a unique heel in a diffrent federation than WWE. it was slow-paced and really told a good story. I recomend that feude for anyone new to ROH, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Just skip the DBD match. Seriously, what the fuck was that shit.

Rest of the feud is great though. Everything both men (particularly Steen) did from the turn at Final Battle on was magnificent.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

So, Silkin confirm he is just an advisor just like other reports stated in the past. Silkin just pull an awesome deal for himself, its a WIN-WIN for him. 

I also notice he mention Cornette name first and reports is indicating that Cornette will be the head writer/booker with Delirious helping out. It would be best for Cornette to lead instead of Delirious. At least right now.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cornet is "VP" of booking. I think Both He and Delerious have been doing fine booking together. hopefully they're building chemistry


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah but this is a different ball game and Cornette is on another level. I'm sure Delirious is taking notes and learning but I think the first 6 months should be mostly Cornette ideas to establish a consistent tv product.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

still though, ya gotta wonder, if he's VP--then who's the head? Delerious?


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

With Joe not really being a wrestling guy, Cornette is obviously in charge at this point. He was the reason why Gary even came to a ROH show. You can kind of say, Cornette was the link between Sinclair and Silkin.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

But they said V.P. so he must be second to someone, booking wise...


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

jawbreaker said:


> Just skip the DBD match. Seriously, what the fuck was that shit.
> QUOTE]
> 
> One of the best opening matches and it had a good story.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

It would have been fine three months earlier. But it was incredibly out of place in the storyline and was just nowhere near what it could/should have been.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

What happened to DBD?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> What happened to DBD?


That's what I'm wondering. I can't see it being on one of the July weekend shows as it's two weeks after BITW, unless they don't intend to have DBD as an iPPV in which case I could see it on the Saturday show of that weekend. August 12th in Dayton is always a possibility, seeing as it's a day before the Chicago taping.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe the first TV episode will be a feature length special called "DBD". Outside possibility.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I was going to plonk this into the BITW thread to continue on my point, but it better fits here, but what sort of things do you want to see from this relationship? I'll start with a couple that I don't think are _too_ outlandish and unbelieveable.

-If Punk goes on a break from the WWE, I'd love to see a return for a short time. It may be just the sort of thing he needs in terms of a lesser workload and to just have fun again. 
-I don't know what's going on with Wolfe, but an aim should be to get him back, even if his in-ring days are numbered / over. There are roles I could see for him on TV. A dream would be seeing him alongside Kevin Kelly in the booth, with Dave Prazak, if it was needed.

Those are two things that I feel could well happen, but of course depends on how thier speculated futures pan out.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

So, BITW has all the titles on the line...wernt they gonna do that for the TV show? doesnt that make it less special to do it so close together?

Punk needs to quit wwe. he's reportedly been unhappy there since breaking point.


----------



## peachchaos (Nov 16, 2010)

ROH runs about 12 shows a year. Ideally, all the titles will be defended on every show. This kind of thing shouldn't be special, it should just be the normal, but instead every belt being defended IS exciting because it IS a rarity. No doubt the next Chicago and New York shows will be some of the biggest in a long time. 

The only thing I'm really hoping from the Sinclair sale are increased production values (hopefully HD, but I'm not crossing my fingers) and more exposure for the brand. Thinking about Punk returning is pretty exciting and all, but seriously that's really far fetched.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

peachchaos said:


> ROH runs about 12 shows a year.


 They must've been around for about 25 years, in that case. Seriously, they've already clocked up 11, so far this year.

I think you need this:

http://ringofhonor.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Ring_of_Honor_shows


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

DeeCee said:


> I was going to plonk this into the BITW thread to continue on my point, but it better fits here, but what sort of things do you want to see from this relationship? I'll start with a couple that I don't think are _too_ outlandish and unbelieveable.
> 
> -If Punk goes on a break from the WWE, I'd love to see a return for a short time. It may be just the sort of thing he needs in terms of a lesser workload and to just have fun again.
> -I don't know what's going on with Wolfe, but an aim should be to get him back, even if his in-ring days are numbered / over. There are roles I could see for him on TV. A dream would be seeing him alongside Kevin Kelly in the booth, with Dave Prazak, if it was needed.
> ...


If I had to be picky I'd like it if they created some sort of entrance instead of a black curtain. Even something as simple as what CZW and Chikara uses in Philly. Also I've noticed with recent shows the commentator volume is so low. Fix that and get it in sync like it used to be in the Dave and Lenny days. I can barely hear what they say half the time.



Beatles123 said:


> So, BITW has all the titles on the line...wernt they gonna do that for the TV show? doesnt that make it less special to do it so close together?
> 
> Punk needs to quit wwe. he's reportedly been unhappy there since breaking point.


The reason all 3 titles being defended is so special is because it's gonna be on the TV show. How often do you see the WWE Title, WWE Tag Team Titles, and WWE U.S. Title defended on RAW or the 38 titles TNA has being defended on iMPACT? Plus the iPPV and TV taping are nearly two months away. They have 3 shows booked between them. A ppv without title matches seems lost.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If I had to be picky I'd like it if they created some sort of entrance instead of a black curtain. Even something as simple as what CZW and Chikara uses in Philly.


GBH....7?...had an awesome entrance IIRC.

Yep...http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjAxOTU2MjQ=.html


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

DeeCee said:


> I was going to plonk this into the BITW thread to continue on my point, but it better fits here, but what sort of things do you want to see from this relationship? I'll start with a couple that I don't think are _too_ outlandish and unbelieveable.
> 
> -If Punk goes on a break from the WWE, I'd love to see a return for a short time. It may be just the sort of thing he needs in terms of a lesser workload and to just have fun again.
> -I don't know what's going on with Wolfe, but an aim should be to get him back, even if his in-ring days are numbered / over. There are roles I could see for him on TV. A dream would be seeing him alongside Kevin Kelly in the booth, with Dave Prazak, if it was needed.
> ...


No, don't even bother with Prazak. Let him know what his role is, and that's to be the link for quality Shimmer talent to come in for ROH, and that's it. Kevin Kelly and Nigel McGuinness together would be the finest commentary ROH would have since parting with Lenny Leonard.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> GBH....7?...had an awesome entrance IIRC.
> 
> Yep...http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjAxOTU2MjQ=.html


That's The Arena's entrance ramp. 

And I've never been hoping for a wrestler that I love to get leave WWE more than I do for CM Punk right now. The fact that the rumors have been swirling for this long leads me to believe there might be some truth to them.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I heard they moving their offices and school to Maryland, which is great for potential wrestlers in the DMV area. 

I also seen that Sinclair stock drop big time after the sale but I doubt it was because of ROH. The sale just happen.

Rumors going around that the promotion will be re-branding which makes sense. One of my worries is that tv companies like to change promotions and have a big influence on their product like TNA pre-Spike and TNA on Spike is completely different and the reason why Sting is the champion and BFG main event will be Sting vs. Hogan. Then there's Turner executives always changing WCW, WWE going PG for investors,etc. What make be believe Ring of Honor will be different? Because Silkin say so? He have no power over the product anymore. 

It's a scary move. But luckily, ROH has Cornette. I don't know how good Delirious is at writing episodic tv but Cornette is one of the best to ever do it and he did it at every level.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

The stocks dropped because that Monday saw stocks drop across the board, not just for Sinclair.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

re-branding? Link?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Book him! But yeah, Tozawa lives in California so idk about that.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

He's going back to Japan, so I doubt he'll sign with ROH.

Does the company need him?

The only interest I'd have is if he/Steen became a regular tandem, but Steen deserves a singles push at the top of the card, imo.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Man, after seeing the blatant Shit WWE took on Moxley by giving him the name they did, I'm more eager to see ROH succeed than ever! C'mon, Sinclair!! Please be a Ted Turner and not a Dixie Carter!!!


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

After listening to Colt's Podcast, it sounds like ROH is in good hands.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Tozawa? That would be pretty sick. But KENTA is who I want more.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA (Nov 18, 2010)

> Ring of Honor's sale to Sinclair Broadcasting? Bischoff said he will get a lot of heat for saying this, and he has nothing against Ring of Honor and wishes them the best as it is nice for talent to have different places to work. That being said, he says people are kidding themselves. He said Sinclair is like 20 television stations with 22% market penetration in the United States. 22% means you don't exist from an advertiser's point of view. *It means Nielsen doesn't track you as a network.* From a pay-per-view standpoint, it won't register on the Richter scale and that is assuming they get clearing in 20 television stations. He says it's good that RoH has something. He said people are getting excited for a lot of nothing. The syndicated television market is not what it was 15-20 years ago. People back then used to migrate to Vegas for an executive convention and tens of millions of dollars were spent by syndicators/producers, with bands from around the world brought in. Now, it takes part in a lobby in a hotel in Vegas. He says while syndication is not dead, it's just not what it was 15-20 years ago.


wait so they can't figure out the show viewer's numbers ? like , we just show it , hope people watch it ?


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

USAUSA1 said:


> BFG main event will be Sting vs. Hogan.


reallyreally.jpg

i'm kind of indifferent about the sale. very anxious to see where it leads to.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

iMMORTALTNA said:


> wait so they can't figure out the show viewer's numbers ? like , we just show it , hope people watch it ?


Yes, that's how it works. Have a nice day. :no:


----------



## LookAtMe (Nov 13, 2009)

So there's a chance I'll actually be able to see ROH on a channel I actually get now?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

^ Yes! With better production, too!

And if you don't have said channel, ROH eill be streaming shows on their website so you can watch there!


----------

